# Random green and purple pixels on the screen



## Vaibhav17 (Apr 23, 2013)

System Configuration :
Pentium dual-core E5500 @ 2.80GHz
4.00 GB DDR3 RAM
HL-DT-ST dvdram gh24ns72 ata (DVD SATA drive)
Seagate Barracuda LP ST2000DL003 (SATA HDD)
Seagate PM - ST3160215A (IDE HDD)
Nvidia GeForce 210 1GB graphics
SyncMaster 2033sw Samsung Monitor
Cooler Master Thunder 500W PSU
ASUS P5G4 IC-M LX Motherboard
Windows 7 Ultimate

My monitor screen shows random green and purple pixels. The green pixels are mostly concentrated on the left hand side of the screen, whereas the purple pixels appear just anywhere. The graphic card specifications are at : Clock 589MHz, Memory 500MHz and Shader 1402MHz. I overclocked the card at somewhat 50-75 and sometimes 90MHz more than the default clock settings. I never really stressed the card and kept it underclocked whenever it wasn't required. The temperatures were normally around 51-59C. I have kept 3 fans in the cabinet close to the card to maintain the tempertures.The drivers are also updated. The pixels appear in normal web browsing and while watching movies as well. Please help.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 23, 2013)

GPU is about to die. Is it a Zotac Synergie Edition?


----------



## Vaibhav17 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> GPU is about to die. Is it a Zotac Synergie Edition?



I don't think its dieing. The concentration of the pixels has somewhat decreased to a good extent. Still I think they are very much vulnerable. So I would like to know any possible measures to avoid them.
P.S. I am not sure about the Zotac Synergy thing. I don't think its a Zotac card. It has a Point Of View logo on it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 24, 2013)

1] Re seat the card.
2] Check the card on another PC.
3] Check the Connecting wires ,try using a different cable and check.
4} If symptoms exist...RMA, if within warranty.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Stop that overclocking.

> Remove and clean the RAM.


----------

